# Medicines



## Caty0508 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi, I have read that even some prescription medicines are not allowed, is there a website with a list of allowed & disallowed medicines?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

There is a banned list in this article
Gulfnews: Keep banned drugs off travel kit


----------



## MrT (Sep 10, 2008)

Caty0508 said:


> Hi, I have read that even some prescription medicines are not allowed, is there a website with a list of allowed & disallowed medicines?


But on the plus side you can get many medicines over the counter rather than having to go to a doctor for a prescription. Especially useful if you received regular medicine back home and you can show the pharmacist the empty packets.

MrT


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There is a link to the list in the sticky thread that everyone is asked to read.....


-


----------



## Caty0508 (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks for all your advice, I have found the list really helpful


----------

